
Developers can run Bash Shell and user-mode Ubuntu Linux binaries on Windows 10 - jsingleton
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/DevelopersCanRunBashShellAndUsermodeUbuntuLinuxBinariesOnWindows10.aspx
======
JdeBP
Merged discussions are at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11388418)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11390545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11390545)
.

